
Insomnia GraphQL Support - gschier
https://insomnia.rest/graphql/
======
tills13
Hasn't this been a feature for a while...

~~~
gelatocar
Yup, it was introduced in August last year:
[https://insomnia.rest/blog/introducing-
graphql](https://insomnia.rest/blog/introducing-graphql)

~~~
chrisweekly
I was similarly (to GP) confused about this as "news", since Insomnia's been
my go-to GQL tool this year.

------
vning93
Love the tool, but is there any way to view the GraphQL schema / docs in the
UI?

~~~
gschier
Not yet but it's been discussed in the past [1]

Seeing as how Insomnia has become fairly popular in the GraphQL community I
will likely take a look at implementing this soon :)

[https://github.com/getinsomnia/insomnia/issues/451](https://github.com/getinsomnia/insomnia/issues/451)

------
MentallyRetired
Die already, graphql.

~~~
dang
We've banned this account for not using HN as intended. If you don't want to
be banned, you're welcome to email hn@ycombinator.com and give us reason to
believe that you'll follow the rules in the future.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

